# space wolves and grey knights doubles 1250 e



## dylankadlub (May 9, 2010)

didnt know were do put this but i hopw this will work

ok me and my friend are working on a doubles team whenever we play team games ( witch we do a lot ) so wanted the opinion of the heretics

ok my list ( grey knights ) is as follows 


castellian crow - 150 

troops 
puriffier squad-333 
4 halberds 
1demon hammer ( not on knight of flame ) 
4 psycannons 
rhino 

puriffier squad-333 
4 halberds 
1demon hammer ( not on knight of flame ) 
4 psycannons 
rhino 

heavy support 

nemisis dread knight -205 
personal teleporter 

nemisis dread knight -205 
personal teleporter 


AND I HAVE 24 POINTS LEFT AHHHH WHAT DO I DO 




ok thats it for my list now the space puppies unfortunately he did not tell me points so bear with me 

HQ 
rune priest 
living lightning 
JOTWW 

rune priest 
living lightning 
murderous huricane 

wolf guard battle leader 
frost weapon 

troops 
grey hunter pack 
9man 
mark of the wolfen 
wolf standard 
meltagun 
rhino ( with additional storm bolter ) 

grey hunter pack 
9man 
mark of the wolfen 
wolf standard 
meltagun 
rhino ( with additional storm bolter ) 

grey hunter pack 
9man 
mark of the wolfen 
wolf standard 
meltagun 
rhino ( with additional storm bolter ) 

heavy support 

long fang pack 
6man 
5 missle launchers 

long fang pack 
6man 
5 missle launchers 
he clams to have 0 points remaining 

well heresy what do you think 

we have lots of mid range shooting with long range shooting and both of the armys excel at counter assaulting the enemy


----------



## dylankadlub (May 9, 2010)

no one has a problem with it 
... no comments questions or concerns?


----------

